# shoulder blade against 3/4 bands + pigeon



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I went stump shooting yesterday and found these two shoulder blades. They are between 3/8 and 1/2 thick. I had to try my 3/4 straight cut bands against them. The shoulder blades are quite old but still hard.




This morning I had a go at some pigeons with the paintballs and the 3/4 bands. This is the first time I have tried this with the 3/4 I have always used the 1 inch bands for pigeons. As long as you dead on this combo works for pigeons to. Like the man said accuracy trumps brute force.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Great Kill man  Paintballs :thumbsup:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I never would have thought a paintball had enough force behind it to kill a pigeon. Ya learn something new every day.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff, Roger!!! Hmmmm ... I wonder if one could make a slingshot frame from a shoulder blade .....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting~~I would have to say your fire ant has some good sting to it....Look's like 3/4" bands did the trick...I am thinking 5/16" steel would take care of the pigeon very well.....Best too you enjoy your outings..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sweet! Here,watch it again.


----------

